# Tilly now 8 months



## Puppy Love (Jan 10, 2008)

Hope this photo works - Im not very good at this.

Here she is now 8 months old - this was taken last night at my ring craft class by one of the organisers.

Puppy Love


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

ohh she's beautiful, what a fab looking coat she's stunning


----------



## Puppy Love (Jan 10, 2008)

Thank you griffpan.....she is my pride and joy

Puppy Love


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2008)

gorgeous looking girl...u must be proud


----------



## paws (Jun 16, 2008)

arrr shes lovly luv fellow red heads


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh my gosh what a stunning girl Tilly is! I am a sucker for Irish Setters. Aside from greyhounds, they are the only other breed I would dream of owning.


----------



## Puppy Love (Jan 10, 2008)

thanks to everyone for the nice comments...

I am still very new at this showing business, so I guess Ive still got a lot of work to do to stack her properly, but I have to just have a bit of fun and enjoy my day, instead of nerves getting the better of me.

Puppy Love


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

i reckon thats the best way to go about it, thats what we do enjoy the day and have a good time meeting up with friends etc


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

Wow!! What a gorgeous girl you have there


----------



## rach1980 (May 1, 2008)

absolutely stunning


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2008)

very beautiful, great choice of name


----------

